# Demagnetizing!?? a discovery



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

So you ditched the magnets but wish you had weights that fit in their place?

I found the answer! Heating the magnets under flame reduces the force to a fraction of the full thing. So say physics books, and so it works under lighter flame, truly does.

Heat magnet all around under flame. After about a minute it may light up slightly, because these magnets are not pure metal ore, just blow them out, they dont melt or deform. Clean the soot and pop them back on. Weight yes magnet-traction no!

Just did the 2 magnets of a SG+ that way, It slides around the bends - yet the weight improved its road grip, over the hollowed out chassis. I will be trying the heavy turbo magnets next - that should be even better because there is much more mass to them.

Other physics on weights: iron and ferrous compounds (eg magnets) weigh about 7xwater, bronze about 8xwater and lead about 12xwater. So your only significant weight gain with the same size would be lead...

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*Tomy turbo magnet*

Just tried the much larger (and heavier ) turbo magnet, under lighter flame.
It's not demagnentizing. Physics isnt wrong, I probably need more heat.... I'll keep you posted, or please fill me in if you get a result first.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

If I demagnetize my magnets less than you, will I beat you in the race?


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*Probably would*

  ts ts you naughty!

Probably. Cant make an official rule out of this, but you can have fun. Out-of-the-box cars arent ok for "serious" racing anyway.

I would not know.  No one here in Greece to race with anyway..

On a more "scientific" reply, the 2 I did demagnetize seemed about as weak, there seemed to be no half-way about it, both were left with a very similar weak-pull. Dont think there would be noticable difference round the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

At tech you wolud have to test that everyones mags weren't magnetic. hmmm. mj


----------

